# Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?



## wolf_523 (28. Mai 2016)

*Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Hallo,

bin am überlegen, ob ich mein System akustisch noch optimieren kann 
Folgende Fragen stelle ich mir:
- lohnt sich unter meinen Rahmenbedingungen eine WaKü? Wird mein schon relativ leises System dann noch besser?
- mit dem Gehäuse bin ich zwar zufrieden...aber: gibt es da noch Potenzial?

Die bei mir verbauten Lüfter sind - meiner Meinung nach - die besten am Markt: Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 plus PWM 140er und Noctua NF-A14. Da sehe ich also kein Verbesserungspotenzial.

Mir ist klar, dass ich schon ein System habe, das vergleichsweise leise ist. Bin halt Perfektionist... 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinung.
Danke!

Edit: die Lüfter sind manuell geregelt über eine Steuerung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*



wolf_523 schrieb:


> - lohnt sich unter meinen Rahmenbedingungen eine WaKü? Wird mein schon relativ leises System dann noch besser?



Die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt.
Hörst du noch was? Dann gehts noch leiser. 

Natürlich sind die Optionen wenn man vernünftig bleiben will sehr eingeschränkt bzw. nicht sinnvoll aus P/L Sicht wenn man schon sehr weit optimiert ist.
Wer unvernünftig ist legt sich halt einen oder ganz extrem zwei MoRa420 hin (oder son Gigant-Radi hinstellen...) und kühlt dein ganzes System passiv/lautlos.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Warte auf die Silent Wings 3. Die werden sicher noch mal einen drauf legen. Sollten ab Juli verfügbar sein.
Ob eine Wakü noch was bringt, kann ich nicht sagen, da du nicht gesagt hast, was du aktuell für eine Kühlung nutzt.
Ist natürlich auch eine Frage des Geldes. Leiser geht immer, nur kostet das dann irgendwann ein Vermögen. Ebenso kann ein gedämmtes Case eine Menge bringen.


----------



## wolf_523 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Ist in meiner Signatur angegeben: Noctua NH-D15. GraKa ist unverändert, also ohne zusätzliche Kühlung.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Nicht jeder kann Signaturen sehen, daher Hardware immer im Post mit angeben.
Der Kühler ist jetzt schon sehr gut. Um da besser zu werden, müsstest du eine Menge Geld investieren.
Daher wäre es wohl sinnvoller, mal über ein gedämmtes Case nachzudenken.
Das Dark Base 900 kommt demnächst auf den Markt. Vielleicht ist das was für dich. Das hat auch die neuen Silent Wings 3 schon verbaut.


----------



## wolf_523 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Das ist das, was ich schon vermutet habe. Gedämmtes Case bleibt als "letztes Quäntchen".
Schätze mal, bei meinem moderaten OC sollte ein gedämmtes Case ok sein, oder?


----------



## GrueneMelone (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Ja habe selber ein gedämmtes Gehäuse und absolut kein Problem. Höre eigentlich immer nur meine Festplatte etwas. Ansonsten natürlich die Graka ganz leicht beim Spielen, aber wirklich nur leicht. Mit Ton garnichts.


----------



## wolf_523 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Das R5 habe ich für den PC meiner Frau verbaut, extrem leise. Allerdings wird der Rechner im Gegensatz zu meinem ja auch nicht gefordert


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bringt bei mir WaKü noch was?*

Es gibt schon einige gute Case, die gedämmt sind. Das Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev 2 gehört auch dazu. Ist aber schon recht groß.
Musst du mal schauen, was dir gefällt.


----------

